# Cucumbers & Crab TNT



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2013)

This a go to here Easy fast and tasty.
peel the cukes leaving alternating strips of the green cut into 1/2 inch slices sprinkle with salt and put  to drain for 30 min. I don't when the cukes are small and new. mix together 10 oz of crab meat or more depends on how many you want to make.  Add 2/3 cup mayo,4 tab. cut up  chives,3-4 tab. fresh lemon juice,1 bunch of fresh mint chopped salt & pepper.Add a few drops of Tabasco mix well and then top the rinsed and dried cuke slices with the crab mix
this will make 24 buttttt 
enjoy
kades


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 7, 2013)

All I can say is YUMMY !!!!!  Thanks for this share !


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> All I can say is YUMMY !!!!! Thanks for this share !


 Your very welcome. I hope you like it.
kades


----------



## luvs (Jan 8, 2013)

so refeshing for summer, kades~


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple and easy. Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Simple and easy. Yum!


 With kids school I know yyour busy so this should br s quick appy for you.




luvs said:


> so refeshing for summer, kades~


it's evven good for winter you know me I'll try an appy anytime.
kades


----------

